# Google- Efficacy Supplement For IBgard® Speed Of Activity Authorized For Sale By ... - PR Newswire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Efficacy Supplement For IBgard® Speed Of Activity Authorized For Sale By ...*
*PR Newswire (press release)*
TORONTO and BOCA RATON, Fla., Aug. 4, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- IM HealthScience® announced today that an important efficacy supplement on its new *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) product, IBgard®, has received no objections from Health Canada's ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

